# مالحكمه في ان ماء الإذن مراً ,ماء العين مالحاً, وماء الفم عذباَ؟؟؟



## candy shop (27 مايو 2007)

أن جعل ماء الأذن مرا:​في غاية المرارة, لكي يقتل الحشرات والأجزاء الصغيرة التي تدخل الأذن. 

وجعل ماء العين مالحاً:​ليحفظها لأن شحمتها قابله للفساد فكانت ملاحتها صيانة لها 

وجعل ماء الفم عذباً:​ليدرك طعم الأشياء على ماهية عليه إذا لو كانت على غير هذه ألصفه لأحالها إلى غير طبيعتها. 
​


----------



## قلم حر (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مالحكمه في ان ماء الإذن مراً ,ماء العين مالحاً, وماء الفم عذباَ؟؟؟*

فعلا : معلومه مهمه .
شكرا ليكي .
الرب يبارك حياتك .


----------



## candy shop (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مالحكمه في ان ماء الإذن مراً ,ماء العين مالحاً, وماء الفم عذباَ؟؟؟*

شكرااااااا ليك يا قلم حر

وربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## †السريانيه† (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مالحكمه في ان ماء الإذن مراً ,ماء العين مالحاً, وماء الفم عذباَ؟؟؟*

ميرسي ياكاندي معلومات مهمه 
ربنا يخليكي ياقمر 
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مالحكمه في ان ماء الإذن مراً ,ماء العين مالحاً, وماء الفم عذباَ؟؟؟*

اول مره اعرف المعلومات دى يا كاندى ميرسى​


----------



## alhor (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مالحكمه في ان ماء الإذن مراً ,ماء العين مالحاً, وماء الفم عذباَ؟؟؟*



:16_14_21:  شكراً على المعلومات القيمة  :16_14_21:

:16_14_21:  ياكاندى  :16_14_21:

:16_14_21:
​


----------



## candy shop (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مالحكمه في ان ماء الإذن مراً ,ماء العين مالحاً, وماء الفم عذباَ؟؟؟*

ميرسى ليكوا جميعا

وربنا يكون معاكوا​


----------



## القلب الشجاع (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مالحكمه في ان ماء الإذن مراً ,ماء العين مالحاً, وماء الفم عذباَ؟؟؟*

شكرا  كتير علي تلك المعلومات  وربنا ميحرمناش منكم  
انا بغيب عن تلك المنتديات بسبب العمل  لمدة اسبوع  خارج المحافظة  
صلو من اجلي


----------



## candy shop (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مالحكمه في ان ماء الإذن مراً ,ماء العين مالحاً, وماء الفم عذباَ؟؟؟*

شكرا ليك يا القلب الشجاع 

وربنا يكون معاك ويوفقك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مالحكمه في ان ماء الإذن مراً ,ماء العين مالحاً, وماء الفم عذباَ؟؟؟*

شكرا ياكاندى على المعلومة المفيدة
 ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مالحكمه في ان ماء الإذن مراً ,ماء العين مالحاً, وماء الفم عذباَ؟؟؟*

شكرااا ليكى على الرد nonogirl89​


----------



## جيلان (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مالحكمه في ان ماء الإذن مراً ,ماء العين مالحاً, وماء الفم عذباَ؟؟؟*

*معلومة مفيدة حبيبتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## amjad-ri (24 أغسطس 2008)

_معلومة  حلوة

شكرا ليكي_​


----------



## ginus in chemis (30 أغسطس 2008)

thanks alot for this info


----------



## just member (30 أغسطس 2008)

*الله عليكى بجد*
*منتهى الروعة *
*فعلا معلومات جمييييييييلة جدا*
*شكرا جدا يا كاندى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## candy shop (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: مالحكمه في ان ماء الإذن مراً ,ماء العين مالحاً, وماء الفم عذباَ؟؟؟*



جيلان قال:


> *معلومة مفيدة حبيبتى*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*


 
ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (4 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> _معلومة حلوة_​
> 
> 
> _شكرا ليكي_​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا امجد

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (4 أكتوبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *الله عليكى بجد*
> 
> *منتهى الروعة *
> *فعلا معلومات جمييييييييلة جدا*
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا جوجو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (4 أكتوبر 2008)

_معلومات تجعلنا نتأمل فى خلق الله المحب للانسان 
ميرسى كتييير على المعلومات القيمه
تسلم ايدك
تحياتى​_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 أكتوبر 2008)

حلو اوى معلومات جديده اول مرة اعرف المعلومات دى
تسلم ايدك يا كاندى​


----------



## candy shop (4 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _معلومات تجعلنا نتأمل فى خلق الله المحب للانسان​_
> _ميرسى كتييير على المعلومات القيمه_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> 
> _تحياتى_​


 

ميرسى اوى يا تونى على زوقك وتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (4 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> حلو اوى معلومات جديده اول مرة اعرف المعلومات دى​
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا كاندى​


 
شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (5 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد معلومة عسل زيك يا عسل

ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> بجد معلومة عسل زيك يا عسل
> 
> ربنا يباركك



ميرسى لزوقك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

